# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Trưng bày các công trình và tác phẩm ấn tượng nhất nước ta

## nguyenhaiduya

Sáng 30/11, Bộ VHTT&DL đã tổ chức triển lãm “Các tác phẩm và công trình văn học nghệ thuật tiêu biểu đã được sáng tác trong hai năm 2015 - 2016” tại Nhà hát Lớn Hà Nội.
Triển lãm trưng bày 54 bức ảnh, 30 bức tranh, 300 đầu sách tiêu biểu được lựa chọn trong số hàng trăm tác phẩm *tranh tô màu ngôi nhà đẹp* do các nghệ sĩ sáng tác trong hai năm 2015 - 2016.

Thứ trưởng Bộ VHTT&DL Vương Duy Biên cho biết, những tác phẩm được trưng bày lần này đã ghi lại những khoảnh khắc về phong cảnh đất nước và người dân Việt Nam một cách chân thực và ấn tượng nhất. Các tác phẩm trưng bày như những lời nhắc nhở mỗi chúng ta hướng về các giá trị chân, thiện, mỹ để thêm trân trọng giá trị cuộc sống.



Theo BTC, trong hai năm 2015 - 2016, Trung tâm Hỗ trợ sáng tác văn học nghệ thuật đã tổ chức thành công 131 Trại sáng tác, đón 2.010 văn nghệ sỹ, có 5.737 tác phẩm các loại hình văn học nghệ thuật được ra đời (trong đó bao gồm: 2.727 tác phẩm thơ; 614 tiểu thuyết, ký, truyện ngắn; 410 tác phẩm sân khấu, phóng sự kịch bản múa, văn nghệ dân gian; 548 tác phẩm mỹ thuật; 999 tác phẩm nhiếp ảnh; 395 tác phẩm âm nhạc; 27 tác phẩm nghiên cứu phân tích; 17 tác phẩm kiến trúc).

Trong số 5.737 tác phẩm được ra đời trong hai năm 2015 - 2016 (theo thống kê báo cáo của các Hội Văn học nghệ thuật chuyên ngành Trung ương và Địa phương) đã có nhiều tác phẩm đủ các loại hình nghệ thuật được giải thưởng của các cuộc thi hàng năm do Trung ương và địa phương tổ chức và theo đề nghị của lãnh đạo các Hội, BTC đã chọn được 75 tác phẩm tiêu biểu, có giá trị cao về nội dung tư tưởng và nghệ thuật để đề nghị Bộ trưởng VHTT&DL tặng bằng khen nhằm ghi nhận những thành quả lao động sáng tạo của văn nghệ sỹ đã góp phần nâng cao mức hưởng thụ văn hóa tinh thần của nhân dân trong thời gian qua.

Lễ công bố các tác phẩm và công trình văn học nghệ thuật tiêu biểu được sáng tác tại các Nhà Sáng tác do Trung tâm Hỗ trợ sáng tác văn học nghệ thuật tổ chức trong hai năm 2015 - 2016 sẽ diễn ra tại Nhà hát Lớn Hà Nội tối 30/11.

----------


## maylanhitachi1

* Bạn có biết: Nước sạch đóng vai trò quan trọng đối với sức khỏe và cuộc sống của mỗi người?*
Nước sạch giúp cho con người duy trì cuộc sống hàng ngày bởi con người sử dụng nước sạch để cung cấp cho các nhu cầu ăn uống, hoặc sử dụng cho các hoạt động sinh hoạt như tắm rửa, giặt giũ, rửa rau, vo gạo... Để thỏa mãn các nhu cầu vệ sinh cá nhân và sinh hoạt, mỗi người cần tới khoảng 120 lít nước/ngày.

*Bạn có biết thế nào là nước sạch?*
Nước sạch không chỉ là trong, không màu, không mùi, không vị mà còn phải an toàn đối với sức khỏe của người sử dụng. Nếu sử dụng nước không sạch thì sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn tới sức khỏe, vì nước là môi trường trung gian chuyển tải các chất hóa học và các loại vi khuẩn, vi rút, ký sinh trùng gây bệnh mà mắt thường không nhìn thấy được.

*Hãy là người tiêu dùng thông minh để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho bản thân và gia đình*
Bên cạnh việc nâng cao ý thức bảo vệ nguồn nước để giảm thiểu đối đa tình trạng ô nhiễm nước thì trang bị thiết bị lọc nước cũng là một trong những việc làm rất cần thiết để bảo vệ sức khỏe bản thân và gia đình.
Hiện nay, công nghệ lọc RO là công nghệ lọc tiên tiến nhất với khả năng lọc đến 99% các loại tạp chất như virut, vi khuẩn, asen, amip, các ion kim loại, thuốc trừ sâu, kim lọa nặng, các chất độc hại…
Máy lọc nước RO trên thị trường có rất nhiều thương hiệu, trong đó, máy lọc nước RO AMIDA được khách hàng đánh giá cao về chất lượng cũng như mẫu mã và giá thành sản phẩm.

[IMG][/IMG]*Máy lọc nước AMIDA là một sản phẩm công nghệ vượt trội với:*
- Hệ thống đa cấp lọc loại bỏ các tạp chất có hại trong nước, giữ lại và bổ sung các khoáng chất có lợi cho sức khỏe: làm giảm độc tố, tác nhân gây bệnh ung thư, viêm da và lão hóa; ngăn chặn vi khuẩn Amip ăn não người
- Bổ sung vi khoáng, giảm ORP, loại bỏ các gốc acid tự do có hại cho cơ thể.
- Bổ sung chất điện giải và khoáng chất cần thiết cho nước, nâng cao PH, trung hoà acid dư.
- Ổn định vị ngọt tự nhiên của nước.
- Khả năng loại bỏ 99,9% Amip, Asen, các Ion kim loại nặng, Virus, Vi khuẩn các tạp chất khác cho nguồn nước tinh khiết.
- Máy lọc nước AMIDA sử dụng màng lọc RO Của tập đoàn DOW - USA được NSF chứng nhận và khuyên dùng.

Để được tư vấn cụ thể, vui lòng liên hệ 1900 96 96 20
AMIDA – Vì sức khỏe cộng đồng!

----------

